# What does blast and cruise mean ?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Does blast mean say a larger amount over a short period and cruise mean a small amount over a long time.

Can someone give me an example please ?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

blast on 700mg per week for 12 weeks then cruse on small amount, I'm doing 200mg for 12 weeks then blast again


----------



## jimjam (Mar 6, 2010)

Blast 10 to 12 weeks of say 800mg of test 400mg of tren every 7 days ,then cruise on a maintenance of 250 to 400mg of test every 7 days for 8 to 10 weeks then back on to blast simple,hope that helps .


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have a pct after a cruise or straight to a blast ?

What's the theory behind this ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

blast is the main cycle cruise is just the maintanance dose to keep your gains but to get hormones down to a more normal level so your body doesnt get used to the high hormones making them not as effective cruise doses are anywere from 250mg test e e14d to 500mg ew for the guys who blast grams a week (the guys at the top of there development)


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

no the cruise replaces the pct so you never come off


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

The cruise should be the lowest dose possible whilst maintaining gains, basically a TRT dose of say 150mg test EW or 250mg SUST E10D


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

the theory is so you dont yo-yo your weight going on aas and off aas, if you want to be far past your natty potrnital you need to b&c otherwise you will yo-yo your gains, which imo is more stressfull on your body than just staying on


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

its for people like me who cant stand coming off!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> the theory is so you dont yo-yo your weight going on aas and off aas, if you want to be far past your natty potrnital you need to b&c otherwise you will yo-yo your gains, which imo is more stressfull on your body than just staying on


Is it difficult to keep gains then if you just say did a 12week cycle with a pct.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

you will all ways lose some but doing a good pct and keeping up with a good diet and training you should keep most of your hard earned gains if not you may lose the lot


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Or could you say 250mg a week for a year ?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Kennyken said:


> Is it difficult to keep gains then if you just say did a 12week cycle with a pct.


the further past your natty potential then the more gains you will loose, id say you could keep about 20-30lb lbm above your normal pre-training weight, i doubt many could hold much more, if they could then they would be naturaly bigger anyway or greatly under there natural weight to start with.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Kennyken said:


> Or could you say 250mg a week for a year ?


your body produces opposing hormones to counter act anabolic hormones bringing your bodies balance back to normal so running a constant dose for so long will only mean your body is running normally but at a higher level of hormones, this is why cycling is the best option, if your going to run all year then b&c is the best option


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

stone14 said:


> your body produces opposing hormones to counter act anabolic hormones bringing your bodies balance back to normal so running a constant dose for so long will only mean your body is running normally but at a higher level of hormones, this is why cycling is the best option, if your going to run all year then b&c is the best option


Good answer mate cheers. Reps when I get on the laptop. How would a blast and cruise cycle look then for a beginner who was just going to take 500mg a week for 12weeks?


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

a propper blast and cruise is meant to be a pretty high dosed blast, i dont think blasting and cruising on 500mg test and cruising on 250mg pw isnt the right way to do it... the idea of a blast is to use a hefty dose for 6-8 weeks and then cruise for 4 weeks on as low amount of test as you can get away with.. or at least thats how it was explained to me.

im just begining a blast now that looks like this

1-8 1ml sustain 325 EOD

1-8 1ml NPP 200 EOD

1-8 100mg oxys ED

adex .5mg EOD

then i will cruise on sust @ 250mg every ten days for 4-6 weeks before repeating again.

not saying everyone else is wrong, but this is how it was explained to me.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

[email protected]

[email protected]

Repeat as nesaccary


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

KennyKen, is this your first cycle mate? if so id suggest leaving blast and cruising for a bit and do a standard cycle and pct, of course its entirely up to you what you do but thats my advice to you buddy


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

^^^^^^ simple as that Kenny


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

expletive said:


> [email protected]
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Repeat as nesaccary


Do normal rules of AI's and HCG's still apply if BnC?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Of course mate. Cheers. I'm just researching everything before I start my first cycle. Wanna be sure about all the avenues etc before taking the plunge


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Do normal rules of AI's and HCG's still apply if BnC?


an AI is a good idea mate, if you look at my post at the top of the page you will see im using .5mg adex EOD. but i dont use HCG when blast and cruising as i dont see the point.. better of staying shut down untill i stop and come off for a while, in which case i will use hcg in pct rather than on the B&C.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Do normal rules of AI's and HCG's still apply if BnC?


I dont bother with HCG, personal choice so not sure how you would run that in a B&C. If i ever come off ill be using the 45 day intensive PCT protocol

AI if needed


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

bulldogge said:


> an AI is a good idea mate, if you look at my post at the top of the page you will see im using .5mg adex EOD. but i dont use HCG when blast and cruising as i dont see the point.. better of staying shut down untill i stop and come off for a while, in which case i will use hcg in pct rather than on the B&C.


HCG is more important for people who B+C because they are shutdown for longer than people who cycle. B+C for long periods without HCG is a bad idea. By the time you come off your nads may be too far gone by that point.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> HCG is more important for people who B+C because they are shutdown for longer than people who cycle. B+C for long periods without HCG is a bad idea. By the time you come off your nads may be too far gone by that point.


So you would suggets run HCG throughout would you?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

It's supposed to be BLAST and cruise. Not cruise and cruise-ish.

Do it properly or stick to cycling. Blasts should be 1g+ at least.

If your uncomfortable with that sort of dose then really you shouldn't be needing to B+C anyway.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> It's supposed to be BLAST and cruise. Not cruise and cruise-ish.
> 
> Do it properly or stick to cycling. Blasts should be 1g+ at least.
> 
> If your uncomfortable with that sort of dose then really you shouldn't be needing to B+C anyway.


Intresting, what makes you say that?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

expletive said:


> So you would suggets run HCG throughout would you?


Depends I suppose. If you ever want kids or to have functioning nads again then I would use HCG.

You don't HAVE to do anything in life. Some things are just a good idea.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Blast and Cruise if you're never gunna come off.

Doses go up and down, things come in and things go out, no cycling off.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

expletive said:


> Intresting, what makes you say that?


Because the dose you posted above is just one long, low dosed cycle. Fine if that's what you want but it isn't B+C.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Because the dose you posted above is just one long, low dosed cycle. Fine if that's what you want but it isn't B+C.


Fine, not getting into the whole semantics of it. Call it a dose followed by a lower does if you want, but the protocol is still the same, and so are the risks, and if the OP wants to know how to run it with 500mg we should help him.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> Blast and Cruise if you're never gunna come off.
> 
> Doses go up and down, things come in and things go out, no cycling off.


Not necessarily.

Some people blast and cruise for 9 months then have 3 months off. Horses for courses really.

The best way it was described to me was like this:

High doses when money/work commitments/enthusiasm allow.

When life gets in the way, cruise 

No need to overthink it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

expletive said:


> Fine, not getting into the whole semantics of it. Call it a dose followed by a lower does if you want, but the protocol is still the same, and so are the risks, and if the OP wants to know how to run it with 500mg we should help him.


There is no point in doing it with 500mg. Might as well cycle IMO.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Agreed with No Glory..

A blast IMO is a very high dose of test and the cruise IMO is as little as you can get away with 

Eg:

Weeks 1-12 1000-1500mg test EW

Weeks 12-20 250mg sus EW/E10 days

Then repeat.

Or you can do the same time on same time off if you prefer


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Im not sure i understand why not though?

500mg in a beginner will see great gains, not as much a 1g granted but good all the same, dropping down to a lower dose will keep gains without the need for PCT until he comes off.

Where is the problem in it?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

expletive said:


> Im not sure i understand why not though?
> 
> 500mg in a beginner will see great gains, not as much a 1g granted but good all the same, dropping down to a lower dose will keep gains without the need for PCT until he comes off.
> 
> Where is the problem in it?


Like I said, you can stay on 500mg/250mg p/week for ages. It's just a long cycle. It's not blast and cruise.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

mate you havent done a cycle yet, so stop chatting breeze and get a nice and simple 12week course done and see how you get on


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm just doing some research mate before I do anything.

I don't understand people say you should research before doing aas but when you come on a bb/aas forum and ask questions you get flamed???


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going to be doing a blast and cruise over the next 6 months, so am starting to read up now on it. Would you still run HCG at 1000ius a week on your cruise?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> I'm just doing some research mate before I do anything.
> 
> I don't understand people say you should research before doing aas but when you come on a bb/aas forum and ask questions you get flamed???


Keep asking questions mate. I dont think anyone is flaming you. Most people would tell you to just run a regular cycle to see how you get on with AAS.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

The origional way to b&c was high doses maybe 4-6weeks like a shic not just blasting aas but also training and food, its hard to blast everything and force feeding etc for much longer than that, its not just hard physically but also mentally, then cruise on a lower dose to maintain and not have to mess about with pct meds and risking loosing weight say if you compete, till your back in the right mind set to blast again.

But now b&c is just seen as a way of staying on, it gets called b&c but I'd rather call it cycle&bridge which is basicly running a normal mod dose cycle then bridge the gap with trt which is similar to b&c but not quite, real b&c is for the top guys on a lot of gear were the normal mod doses arnt as effective since there at the top of there development, but no1 else calls it cycle&bridge it all gets called b&c.

This is why you will get some guys advising very high doses and som mod normal doses since its 2 dif ways of staying on which are very similar but get called the same, you don't need to smash in high doses to stay on


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

stone14 said:


> The origional way to b&c was high doses maybe 4-6weeks like a shic not just blasting aas but also training and food, its hard to blast everything and force feeding etc for much longer than that, its not just hard physically but also mentally, then cruise on a lower dose to maintain and not have to mess about with pct meds and risking loosing weight say if you compete, till your back in the right mind set to blast again.
> 
> But now b&c is just seen as a way of staying on, it gets called b&c but I'd rather call it cycle&bridge which is basicly running a normal mod dose cycle then bridge the gap with trt which is similar to b&c but not quite, real b&c is for the top guys on a lot of gear were the normal mod doses arnt as effective since there at the top of there development, but no1 else calls it cycle&bridge it all gets called b&c.
> 
> This is why you will get some guys advising very high doses and som mod normal doses since its 2 dif ways of staying on which are very similar but get called the same, you don't need to smash in high doses to stay on


Good explanation, cheers fella


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

to do a blast and cruise the idea is to blast using a big enough dose to push ur body past what it needs to shock it into growth and is normally done with BIG doses

yeah u could in theory do it with 500mg and 250mg but its not really a "blast" as ur just taking a low dose

its like saying im going to go big cycle next its 750mg test only .....its not really a big cycle yeah it is to some but not really

id say a real b&c is over 1g

but yeah i would say its a good idea to use hcg at somepoint as ur balls will be shut down for months and months so will be real hard to get back if ever

u can also use 50mg of clomid eod as im starting this cycle and just run it all the way through


----------

